# Verdict Motorsports - Billet Injector Cups



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

After dealing with cracked or leaky injector cups, we decided it was time we do something about it. 

Machined from 6061 aluminum and available in billet or anodized finishes for durability and corrosion resistance. Our Billet 1.8T Fuel Injector Cups are a direct replacement for stock. 






































Installation: 
Should be done with the intake manifold out of the car. This is to prevent sealant and whatever other grime is on or around your stock injector cups from dropping into and contaminating the engine. Upon removal of the stock injector cups the intake manifold threads will need to be cleaned prior to installation. 

An optional installation kit is available and comes with the following: 

- Machined hex tool to remove your stock plastic cups and install the billet replacements. 
- Stainless steel wire brush to remove OEM thread sealant from the intake manifold threads. 
- Loctite thread sealant to replace the original sealant and ensure a leak free fitment. 

We strongly suggest adding an installation kit if you don't have the necessary items to remove, clean and reseal the injector cups properly. 

Injector cup install DIY (Compliments of rockmonkey69) 
http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/508963.aspx 


Compatibility: 
We offer cups for the following 1.8T engine codes: AEB, AGU, ATC, ATW, AWM, AMB, AWD, AWW, AWP, AMU, BAM and BEA. For compatibility of other engine codes, feel free to drop us a line. 


Free Shipping: 
Has been extended throughout the continental United States until 7/31/13. Enter the words "Free Shipping" in the coupon code box and receive FREE Priority Shipping! We're happy to ship internationally, however postage will apply to those orders. 

All orders can be placed through our website and will ship within 24 hours. 


To place your order or for further info *Select Here* 



For any questions, comments or inquiries, feel free to post up or drop us a line. 

Phil


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

You should add an intake manifold bolt bundle plus intake manifold gasket bundle as options too. 

One stop shop. 

...nice product, btw :thumbup:


----------



## DubSuave (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

It's pretty sweet that people see stuff mentioned in here and make it. 

Nice job guys.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

groggory said:


> You should add an intake manifold bolt bundle plus intake manifold gasket bundle as options too.
> 
> One stop shop.
> 
> ...nice product, btw :thumbup:


 :beer: 



screwball said:


> It's pretty sweet that people see stuff mentioned in here and make it.
> 
> Nice job guys.


 yep


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Seventy of my dollars are reserved for the AEB ones :laugh:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Which would a bigport SEM need?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

l88m22vette said:


> Which would a bigport SEM need?


none cuz the sem manifolds dont have injector cups


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

You guys should see if these fit the 16v manifolds. I wouodve bought a set for sure when I was building ny car, and I'm sure those guys would like them for efi conversions


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

kamahao112 said:


> none cuz the sem manifolds dont have injector cups


:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

That is an awesome Idea. :beer:


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

already installed my set on my atw. fit is spot on, installation is super easy, and look GREAT. just remove the intake manifold and use the hex tool that comes with the install kit to take them off. i will recommend giving the tool a light tap and making sure that its in there securely otherwise you may have issues pulling the crappy plastic pieces out. also make sure you clean the threads of all old glue residue and the billet injector cups will thread in smoothly. all in all a really great product! big :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: to the guys over at verdict.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

kamahao112 said:


> none cuz the sem manifolds dont have injector cups





Big_Tom said:


> :thumbup::laugh:


Wait, so you're telling me that I DON'T have a part to buy? Very nice!


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

l88m22vette said:


> Wait, so you're telling me that I DON'T have a part to buy? Very nice!


no yours are cut directly into the aluminum of the manifold


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Sweet, thanks, its amazing what you forget when a part sits in a box for over a year :facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys. 



groggory said:


> You should add an intake manifold bolt bundle plus intake manifold gasket bundle as options too.
> 
> One stop shop.
> 
> ...nice product, btw :thumbup:


That is something we've thought about. Chances are it will be added in relatively short order. 



Dave926 said:


> You guys should see if these fit the 16v manifolds. I wouodve bought a set for sure when I was building ny car, and I'm sure those guys would like them for efi conversions


We have actually and the 16v is in fact different. These are on the docket, so keep an eye out. 

:thumbup:


----------



## GolfCL Smooth (Jul 9, 2006)

Just ordered a set after cracking a new plastic OE replacement :thumbup:


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

is it payday yet


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:

Great product from great guys- makes me wish my car had injector cups!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

PMs and Emails replied to.

AEB cups will be available _very_ soon


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Another run off to the platers for anodizing..


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2012)

Looking good! :beer:

If anyone has any questions feel free to drop me a line.


----------



## bigdreamssmallwallet (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow this is great, i paid about 45 for the oem plastic ones which is RIDICULOUS.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

How _very soon_ will the AEB injector cups be ready?


----------



## jbutlertelecom (Aug 12, 2009)

schwartzmagic said:


> How _very soon_ will the AEB injector cups be ready?


They ARE ready, you can now select them from the drop-down list on the product page (whereas the AEB's were absent from the drop-down list before).


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

schwartzmagic said:


> How _very soon_ will the AEB injector cups be ready?





jbutlertelecom said:


> They ARE ready, you can now select them from the drop-down list on the product page (whereas the AEB's were absent from the drop-down list before).


The AEB cups are available for pre-order, which a lot of guys have taken advantage of. The last of the current run will be finished machining tomorrow. From there they are headed to the platers for anodizing and back by Friday. 

SO to answer your questions, this Friday will likely be when AEB orders are filled and headed out.

Thanks guys


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

thank you so much for developing these. I wish you had them last month before I bought some OEM plastic ones. :thumbup:


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> thank you so much for developing these. I wish you had them last month before I bought some OEM plastic ones. :thumbup:


That just means you're experienced and can change them out in a jiffy :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

ordered. :thumbup:


----------



## jbutlertelecom (Aug 12, 2009)

Ordered a set as well. So happy you are offering these.
:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2012)

Glad we can help! :wave:


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Wish they were a bit cheaper, but I'd rather spent twice the price on a sexy set of metal ones and only have to do it once than have to buy two sets of plastic ones when they break... Will be placing my AEB order asap


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

c0r3y.af said:


> Wish they were a bit cheaper, but I'd rather spent twice the price on a sexy set of metal ones and only have to do it once than have to buy two sets of plastic ones when they break... Will be placing my AEB order asap


 The material and machines involved in making them are not cheap. It is not like it is a casted part and just cleaned up.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Thanks guys, and feel free to post up with some feedback once you get them installed :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

AEB cups are right on schedule...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Sick can't wait to get a set in my mani


----------



## jbutlertelecom (Aug 12, 2009)

Got my set in the mail today. Probably install them this weekend. I'll put up a pic when there in. I like the laser etched logo, neat touch. Anodized black is also nice looking. 

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## BlackZach (Nov 4, 2007)

looks like i need to ad these to the todo list


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

Installed these on Friday. Just want to say they are perfect. the fit, finish and everything was spot on :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2012)

^ glad to hear. Thanks for the feedback. We appreciate it!


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

WOW! somebody is paying attention to whats needed. I am gonna order these and if your still making the ps relocate kit for mk3's I'll get one as well.:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Got mine today, I will post pics in the manifold after we have them installed.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Bx V-dubber said:


> WOW! somebody is paying attention to whats needed. I am gonna order these and if your still making the ps relocate kit for mk3's I'll get one as well.:beer:


 You have a PM sir.


----------



## jbutlertelecom (Aug 12, 2009)

Some tasty pics after installation: 

 


 

This motor is an AUG longitudinal setup that had OEM injector cup part #06B133555D. The OEM ATW cup(s) part # is 06B133555C. The only difference was/is the # of threads on the seat. The AUG had 2 less threads than the ATW but the overall length from seat to tip was the exact same measurement. If you have an AUG engine code the ATW cups will work in this motor without issue.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

jbutlertelecom said:


> Some tasty pics after installation:


 Thanks for sharing! They look good sitting in there :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

AEB cups are back from anodizing, in stock, and already en route to their excited owners


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry for the bad picture but thanks again for getting me the AEB cups raw. Here they are installed in a FFE intak mani w/ 220lb injectors and IE fuel rail. I could not be more happy with the service, quality and fitment!


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Whats the ETA on you finishing that build? Progress is ssssssssssssssssssssssssssllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwww 

:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

schwartzmagic said:


> Whats the ETA on you finishing that build? Progress is ssssssssssssssssssssssssssllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> :laugh:


I don't wanna clutter Phils thread.
Check it out here..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ided-to-splash-on-some-new-paint....../page14


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

No worries JC, the setup is looking great!


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Hmmm....wonder what the APR intake manifold uses...:banghead:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

T-Boy said:


> Hmmm....wonder what the APR intake manifold uses...:banghead:


Doesn't the APR intake manifold have billet seats already?


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

groggory said:


> Doesn't the APR intake manifold have billet seats already?


Only if you're using the old Delphi type injectors.


----------



## BlackZach (Nov 4, 2007)

Do you know if they AEB would work on a AGU intake


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

BlackZach said:


> Do you know if they AEB would work on a AGU intake


Fitment for the AUG has been confirmed as the later style like the ATW or AWM, but not the AGU. If you can confirm your part # we can certainly tell you which style is compatible.

Phil


----------



## BlackZach (Nov 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Fitment for the AUG has been confirmed as the later style like the ATW or AWM, but not the AGU. If you can confirm your part # we can certainly tell you which style is compatible.
> 
> Phil


they part number is 06A133223P this motor code was never in the US its a large port intake with TB on the passenger side


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

BlackZach said:


> they part number is 06A133223P this motor code was never in the US its a large port intake with TB on the passenger side


Sorry I meant the injector cup part #. Yes its certainly rare here in the states.. :laugh:


----------



## Phil[email protected] (May 14, 2009)

A couple pics of the early and late style cups:


----------



## BlackZach (Nov 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry I meant the injector cup part #. Yes its certainly rare here in the states.. :laugh:


yea i wasn't thinking ill pull the number off what the caps get here and i could cross references at work I just order it so not hear just yet trying to get a big pile of parts all together ill be in touch


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

BlackZach said:


> yea i wasn't thinking ill pull the number off what the caps get here and i could cross references at work I just order it so not hear just yet trying to get a big pile of parts all together ill be in touch


The AGU looks to use the earlier AEB style (17mm hex) cups.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Free Priority Shipping extended through 11/30/12


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Free Priority Shipping extended through 11/30/12


:laugh:


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

My sets coming thanks guys

Sent from my PH44100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

weenerdog3443 said:


> My sets coming thanks guys
> 
> Sent from my PH44100 using Tapatalk 2


:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Friday afternoon bump! :laugh:


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

finally in!! what a PITA those 12 year old ones are to get out. little plastic pieces everywhere


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

weenerdog3443 said:


> finally in!! what a PITA those 12 year old ones are to get out. little plastic pieces everywhere


Good to hear you got them in! The old plastic likes to explode everywhere


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for the orders everyone :thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Put mine in last night. 








[/QUOTE]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Put mine in last night.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2[/QUOTE]

Lookin good video


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2012)

^^^Looking great. Enjoy them!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:laugh: They seal up nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for the orders! :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hahaha I wish these were around last year! I broke two plastic ones thinking I could tighten it just an isty bitsy little more *crack* 

Nicely done :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

woodywoods86 said:


> Hahaha I wish these were around last year! I broke two plastic ones thinking I could tighten it just an isty bitsy little more *crack*
> 
> Nicely done :thumbup:


Know the feeling all too well :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Currently back ordered on our late style cups. 

Running more this week and should be shipping those orders by next Monday (12/10).


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Late style injector cups are back in stock as of last week, and all pending orders waiting for these have shipped. 

We also decided to redesign the hex tool which is now available separately for everyone who wanted one.










http://www.verdictmotorsports.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=VMS140


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Replied to PMs :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Azierus (Nov 17, 2007)

just ordered me a set. Figured while im doing the frankenturbo upgrade, might as well pick up these gems


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2012)

Azierus said:


> just ordered me a set. Figured while im doing the frankenturbo upgrade, might as well pick up these gems


Glad to hear. Enjoy them. Feel free to put up some post-install pics. We'd love to see a Franken setup with some nice injector cups to boot!


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Are AEB's on back order? Cause they are not on the drop down.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> Are AEB's on back order? Cause they are not on the drop down.


AEBs are listed separately:

http://www.verdictmotorsports.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=VMS108


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks, I'm getting these on my next paycheck.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> Thanks, I'm getting these on my next paycheck.:thumbup:


No problem :thumbup:


Free shipping extended until 2/1/13!


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

looks like ill have to pull my custom manifold and figure out what injector cups we used back in the day! 2 are cracked and needing an replacement any how.

great looking product guys :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

carsluTT said:


> looks like ill have to pull my custom manifold and figure out what injector cups we used back in the day! 2 are cracked and needing an replacement any how.
> 
> great looking product guys :beer:


If you want to shoot me the part number or pictures of the cups installed I can tell you which you'll need. :thumbup:


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Good stuff


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

nice product!

just for fun: would it be possible to get a set anodized red or blue so that it shows more that an outstanding product is used ? its all in the details on showcars if you catch my drift....:wave:


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

pink........ lets get these to really stand out ha ha


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

otti said:


> nice product!
> 
> just for fun: would it be possible to get a set anodized red or blue so that it shows more that an outstanding product is used ? its all in the details on showcars if you catch my drift....:wave:


Either is totally doable.



carsluTT said:


> pink........ lets get these to really stand out ha ha


Pink... is and should remain only for your girlfriend's accessories.


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

hm I tried purchasing this through paypal and upon completion of my paypal form it sends me back to the verdict motorporsts pay for your order page, not a invoice page...?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Shamrock said:


> hm I tried purchasing this through paypal and upon completion of my paypal form it sends me back to the verdict motorporsts pay for your order page, not a invoice page...?


Check your PMs sir


----------



## BigTimBigTurbo (Aug 13, 2007)

these guys are alright


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Anyone know if IE manifolds require these? The picture is somewhat vague and mine won't be here for a while. IE doesn't mention it in the description either. :wave:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Three3Se7en said:


> Anyone know if IE manifolds require these? The picture is somewhat vague and mine won't be here for a while. IE doesn't mention it in the description either. :wave:


Nope. The ie uses billet cups built into the runners

These replace the plastic cups that fit into factory manifolds


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks Groggory, you're the man! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

BigTimBigTurbo said:


> these guys are alright


Thanks Tim :laugh:



Three3Se7en said:


> Anyone know if IE manifolds require these? The picture is somewhat vague and mine won't be here for a while. IE doesn't mention it in the description either. :wave:


Like Groggory said, most aftermarket manifolds don't incorporate injector cups.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Free priority shipping!!


----------



## pluck yew (Oct 23, 2011)

available in colors other than black? like say RED?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

pluck yew said:


> available in colors other than black? like say RED?


 Black or un-anodized (billet) is available upon request for those seeking specialty colors. 

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## pluck yew (Oct 23, 2011)

pluck yew said:


> available in colors other than black? like say RED?





[email protected] said:


> Black or un-anodized (billet) is available upon request for those seeking specialty colors.
> 
> :thumbup:


so, will you be able to provide them anodized red or is that something i would have to get done?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

pluck yew said:


> so, will you be able to provide them anodized red or is that something i would have to get done?


If there were enough people interested in doing a run of red anodizing we could make it happen. Otherwise for specific colors we could send you a non anodized billet set and your local plater could anodize them any color of your choosing.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

pluck yew said:


> so, will you be able to provide them anodized red or is that something i would have to get done?


You could ask the IE peeps if they'd let you throw your part in with one of their red batches maybe


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

For those who were looking for a DIY on the cup install here you are..

Compliments of rockmonkey69:
http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/508963.aspx


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> For those who were looking for a DIY on the cup install here you are..
> 
> Compliments of rockmonkey69:
> http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/508963.aspx


FAQ'd


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

groggory said:


> FAQ'd


:beer:


----------



## RobClubley (Jul 15, 2006)

These are awesome! Wish they had been available when I fitted my ABD Racing manifold


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Free shipping extended until 4/1/13

:beer:


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

Didn't see an option for non-anodized on your site?


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

Dameon said:


> Didn't see an option for non-anodized on your site?


x2. Ready to buy!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Dameon said:


> Didn't see an option for non-anodized on your site?





Markg813 said:


> x2. Ready to buy!


Check again gentlemen. The option for Billet / Non anodized has been added for the late style cups.

http://www.verdictmotorsports.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=VMS107


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

:laugh: I am blind. Ordered. Thank you sir.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Dameon said:


> :laugh: I am blind. Ordered. Thank you sir.


Not a problem :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Updated compatibility for additional engine codes.


----------



## pluck yew (Oct 23, 2011)

our injector cup PN is 06B 133 555 c. what ones do i need to order?

pretty sure it is small port, but the plenum has been made into custom long ago so i am unsure which ones to order.

thanks


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

pluck yew said:


> our injector cup PN is 06B 133 555 c. what ones do i need to order?
> 
> pretty sure it is small port, but the plenum has been made into custom long ago so i am unsure which ones to order.
> 
> thanks


You'll need to go with the AWP or AWM


----------



## pluck yew (Oct 23, 2011)

ok ordering now. thanks!


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

Ordered! Thanks!


----------



## stglkab (May 27, 2010)

I was doing a Power Gasket so I picked these up and put them in at the same time. Great product! They look really nice and are great quality! Recommended!

Sent from my One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

pluck yew said:


> ok ordering now. thanks!





Markg813 said:


> Ordered! Thanks!





stglkab said:


> I was doing a Power Gasket so I picked these up and put them in at the same time. Great product! They look really nice and are great quality! Recommended!


Thanks guys :wave:


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

My order arrived today!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Markg813 said:


> My order arrived today!


Get some installed pics Mark


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Get some installed pics Mark


Just waiting for my manifold to come back from powdercoat.

Matching this!









Will look great with my r8 oil cap and chromed fuel rail!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Markg813 said:


> Just waiting for my manifold to come back from powdercoat.
> 
> Will look great with my r8 oil cap and chromed fuel rail!


Mhmm very nice!


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

Following:beer:


----------



## Maxpowerz (Feb 9, 2004)

Got them installed yesterday, took me about 40mins without pulling off the manifold. 
I used tfal tape last time on the plastic cups, it worked ok but i had 1 small leak that started 5 years after install. used the locktite this time that came with the kit :beer:

replaced all the o-rings too

Overall its an excellent product with great support from Phil. I would recommend this to anyone thinking about changing these as the oem plastic ones are junk, just after 5 years mine were all yellow/brown and I'm sure they would start cracking soon.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Maxpowerz said:


> Got them installed yesterday, took me about 40mins without pulling off the manifold.
> I used tfal tape last time on the plastic cups, it worked ok but i had 1 small leak that started 5 years after install. used the locktite this time that came with the kit :beer:
> 
> replaced all the o-rings too
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

White Jetta said:


> Following:beer:



:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Order now and put an end to leaky injector cups once and for all! :laugh:


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

Words of advise... Don't use anything other than a 20mm hex head when removing the stock cups. I decided to burn mine out because I didn't have one and got impatient lol. Worked well but cleaning the threads were a pain! Glad I ordered the install kit along with the billet fuel injector cups! Well worth it lol


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> :laugh:


Do you offer a payment plan like Fingerhut, maybe a layaway? Or maybe I can buy one cup now and get another one later.................


Now that's some funny ****! :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

White Jetta said:


> Do you offer a payment plan like Fingerhut, maybe a layaway? Or maybe I can buy one cup now and get another one later.................
> 
> 
> Now that's some funny ****! :laugh:


lmao


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Markg813 said:


> Words of advise... Don't use anything other than a 20mm hex head when removing the stock cups. I decided to burn mine out because I didn't have one and got impatient lol. Worked well but cleaning the threads were a pain! Glad I ordered the install kit along with the billet fuel injector cups! Well worth it lol


 Thanks for reitterating that :beer: 

I can't emphasize enough the importance of the install kit for removal and installation of the new cups if you don't already have everything. Most tool kits don't offer a 20mm hex which was the reasoning behind us making one. 

Later 20v engines all had some pretty gnarly sealant installed from the factory which can be a bit of an annoyance to get out without the wire brush. Early applications (such as the AEB) had little sealant if any which makes the installation a bit easier as its mainly grime that needs to be removed. We've found lacquer thinner or gun wash to be the the best readily available solution for cleaning the threads and entire manifold if you're so inclined. Although cleaning should absolutely be done out of the car. 



White Jetta said:


> Do you offer a payment plan like Fingerhut, maybe a layaway? Or maybe I can buy one cup now and get another one later.................
> 
> 
> Now that's some funny ****! :laugh:


 Funny, but certainly not the craziest I've ever heard :facepalm: :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

I can definitely vouch for the install kit. But a great product :thumbup: 

Installed pic:


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

Just threw mine on today. Looks slick and thankfully I'll never have to worry about it again for my car.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Dameon said:


> I can definitely vouch for the install kit. But a great product :thumbup:
> 
> Installed pic:


 Thanks for the picture. :thumbup: 

They look right at home in there. If anything your manifold needs more polishing now  



ArcticFox said:


> Just threw mine on today. Looks slick and thankfully I'll never have to worry about it again for my car.


 Nope.. never again! :laugh:


----------



## PoorMansDub (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm going to buy some after I get my intake manifold. 

Side note: nice website!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

PoorMansDub said:


> I'm going to buy some after I get my intake manifold.
> 
> Side note: nice website!


 Its been a work in progress, but slowly getting to where we want it to be. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Free shipping ends on 4/1/13!!

:wave:


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

I have two installed now, other two ports are giving me trouble, had sand in the threads from sand blasting that gotbaked on from powder coating. 

What is the thread pitch on the ports? Ill be picking up a tap to clean out these threads tomorrow.


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

Ignore that ^^ 



















All done!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2012)

Markg813 said:


> Ignore that ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good!


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Looking good!


Thanks a lot! Such a great product!


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

These finished it off perfectly!


----------



## RobClubley (Jul 15, 2006)

I have an ADB Racing intake manifold (small port AUQ engine)

Which ones would I need?

The ones I have fitted are VAG part 06B 133 555 H


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks awesome. Wish these were out when I had my 18T


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

glimark said:


> These finished it off perfectly!


They sure do! 



RobClubley said:


> I have an ADB Racing intake manifold (small port AUQ engine)
> 
> Which ones would I need?
> 
> The ones I have fitted are VAG part 06B 133 555 H


The ABD uses the late style injector cups.. AWM, AWP etc

:thumbup:



[email protected] said:


> Looks awesome. Wish these were out when I had my 18T


Thanks Ronnie.. Maybe its time for another


----------



## RobClubley (Jul 15, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The ABD uses the late style injector cups.. AWM, AWP etc
> 
> :thumbup:


Thanks for the quick response. Ordered!
I'm pulling the manifold out to paint it so it'd be rude not to add these


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

RobClubley said:


> Thanks for the quick response. Ordered!
> I'm pulling the manifold out to paint it so it'd be rude not to add these


No problem Rob :thumbup:


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

man i cant wait to get these into my shop car..... Ive had a order on your websites shopping cart all week but cant pull the trigger since i haven't had time to get into the back storage building to verify what the part # is on my cracked ****ty injector cups.  there are a few things on your website that will help push along some of the projects we have going :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

carsluTT said:


> man i cant wait to get these into my shop car..... Ive had a order on your websites shopping cart all week but cant pull the trigger since i haven't had time to get into the back storage building to verify what the part # is on my cracked ****ty injector cups.  there are a few things on your website that will help push along some of the projects we have going :thumbup:


If you know the engine code, you won't need the part number :thumbup:


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> If you know the engine code, you won't need the part number :thumbup:


its a bastard motor with a few oe manifolds cut/welded together. im not sure what the base flange started life off as. plus i sort of remember someone in the shop re-tapping the flange for different cups as at the time we were unable to get the proper cups or something along these lines i was told. you know typical shop guys building stuff out of whats laying around action. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

carsluTT said:


> its a bastard motor with a few oe manifolds cut/welded together. im not sure what the base flange started life off as. plus i sort of remember someone in the shop re-tapping the flange for different cups as at the time we were unable to get the proper cups or something along these lines i was told. you know typical shop guys building stuff out of whats laying around action. :laugh:


Ahh.. gotcha!

:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Free shipping has been extended throughout the continental United States until 5/31/13! 

Enter the words "Free Shipping" in the coupon code box and receive FREE Priority Shipping!


----------



## RobClubley (Jul 15, 2006)

Mine arrived safely in New Zealand. Thanks for the speedy service.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

RobClubley said:


> Mine arrived safely in New Zealand. Thanks for the speedy service.


No problem Rob! Sure didn't take long to get there 

The pics installed in the manifold look great with the black powdercoat!


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

got mine today! wow, the packaging is really nice but the product blew me away. your machinist is top notch!


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

Any aeb cups in stock? Need a set for my manifold


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

L.I.VW13 said:


> Any aeb cups in stock? Need a set for my manifold


Holy jesus that is a clean bay. Props to you man


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

L.I.VW13 said:


> Any aeb cups in stock? Need a set for my manifold


We sure do 

:thumbup:


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

groggory said:


> Holy jesus that is a clean bay. Props to you man


Thanks dude!

Will be ordering these today! Although I don't see the option for aeb on the site


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

L.I.VW13 said:


> Thanks dude!
> 
> Will be ordering these today! Although I don't see the option for aeb on the site


The early style cups are listed seperately* click here for AEBs*


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

carsluTT said:


> got mine today! wow, the packaging is really nice but the product blew me away. your machinist is top notch!


Thanks for the feedback! 

I'll pass along the compliments.. We don't let him see the light of day all that often, so if he gets too much praise he won't get anything done! :laugh:


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The early style cups are listed seperately* click here for AEBs*


Do you have the Aebs in the non anodized finish?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

L.I.VW13 said:


> Do you have the Aebs in the non anodized finish?


 The last run of AEB injector cups were all anodized black. 

We are on track to do another run in the coming weeks, which at that time billet WILL become an option for the early style injector cups. 

:beer:


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The last run of AEB injector cups were all anodized black.
> 
> We are on track to do another run in the coming weeks, which at that time billet WILL become an option for the early style injector cups.
> 
> :beer:


 Ok, sounds good. If there not done by the time my fuel rail and injectors are back from powdercoat and cleaning, ill just order a set of black. Gives me about 2-3 weeks


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

L.I.VW13 said:


> Ok, sounds good. If there not done by the time my fuel rail and injectors are back from powdercoat and cleaning, ill just order a set of black. Gives me about 2-3 weeks


 Billet AEB cups may be available by then.. Just drop me a line prior to placing your order and I can give you the low down.


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Billet AEB cups may be available by then.. Just drop me a line prior to placing your order and I can give you the low down.


 Will do man. Thanks again:thumbup:


----------



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)

👍 Good looking


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Junkie1.8TQ said:


> 👍 Good looking


 :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Some special edition red injector cups anyone?


----------



## csd_19 (May 11, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Some special edition red injector cups anyone?


 Now they're purdy!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

csd_19 said:


> Now they're purdy!!


 We've got a few sets left for those that are interested in RED


----------



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

Will the normal billet non painted ones from you guys carrode over time? I like that shiny finish more than the painted ones, but I'd like to make sure they stay looking nice.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

BlkMk2Jetta said:


> Will the normal billet non painted ones from you guys carrode over time? I like that shiny finish more than the painted ones, but I'd like to make sure they stay looking nice.


 They're just as resilient to corrosion as any other billet aluminum fixture. Considering their placement on the engine (doesn't see much if any salt), you would seriously need to neglect a set to have corrosion issues. 

:thumbup:


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

^ very nice!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Red injector cups are now available on our website!











http://www.verdictmotorsports.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=VMS107


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> :laugh:


Laughing all the way to the bank I see


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

White Jetta said:


> Laughing all the way to the bank I see


Just another day in paradise


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


>


Aeb cups??:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

L.I.VW13 said:


> Aeb cups??:laugh:


Those were late styles, but AEBs are being machined and will be headed to the platers in a few days!


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Those were late styles, but AEBs are being machined and will be headed to the platers in a few days!


Awesome! Also what's this I hear about bushings for vf dog bones? Delrin??:laugh::laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

L.I.VW13 said:


> Awesome! Also what's this I hear about bushings for vf dog bones? Delrin??:laugh::laugh:


Yeah we've been making inserts for a while now. Recently though its been more of a production item.

http://www.verdictmotorsports.com/product_p/0157.htm

They're machined out of UHMW, not delrin. Its more durable, longer lasting and won't break down.. ever.


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah we've been making inserts for a while now. Recently though its been more of a production item.
> 
> http://www.verdictmotorsports.com/product_p/0157.htm
> 
> They're machined out of UHMW, not delrin. Its more durable, longer lasting and won't break down.. ever.


I will be ordering a set once the aeb cups are back in stoxk:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

L.I.VW13 said:


> I will be ordering a set once the aeb cups are back in stoxk:thumbup:


AEB cups are in stock, or are you referring to the billet (non anodized) version?


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> AEB cups are in stock, or are you referring to the billet (non anodized) version?


Yes, non anodized


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

L.I.VW13 said:


> Yes, non anodized


Should be a couple days until the non-anodized AEB cups are done

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Free priority shipping extended until 7/31/13 

:wave:


----------



## black lavender (Aug 5, 2005)

:thumbup: bump for a great company to do business with


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

black lavender said:


> :thumbup: bump for a great company to do business with


Thanks mate :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Type "Free Shipping" in the coupon code box to receive free priority shipping until 7/31/13


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## zrau17 (Apr 21, 2010)

Any expectation on when AGU large port ones will be available? Color doesn't even matter at this point, I have an order placed through a separate vendor of yours and it's been like three weeks now


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

zrau17 said:


> Any expectation on when AGU large port ones will be available? Color doesn't even matter at this point, I have an order placed through a separate vendor of yours and it's been like three weeks now


If color doesn't matter I can have an anodized set on its way tomorrow?

The AEB & AGU cups have been on back order for 2.5 weeks now. We were setting up to do another run the end of June when we started having issues with the machine that runs this diameter material. Production will be resuming on the early style cups, and billet along with red anodized will be available options for the early style injector cups just like the late style cups. 

:beer:


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> If color doesn't matter I can have an anodized set on its way tomorrow?
> 
> The AEB & AGU cups have been on back order for 2.5 weeks now. We were setting up to do another run the end of June when we started having issues with the machine that runs this diameter material. Production will be resuming on the early style cups, and billet along with red anodized will be available options for the early style injector cups just like the late style cups.
> 
> :beer:


I've also been waiting on a set of billet aeb cups. If I just order black, can't I just remove the anodize? WHat is the realistic wait time on billet?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

L.I.VW13 said:


> I've also been waiting on a set of billet aeb cups. If I just order black, can't I just remove the anodize? WHat is the realistic wait time on billet?


We'll have billet AEB/AGU cups in two weeks or less. Unfortunately stripping anodizing isn't like stripping paint.


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> We'll have billet AEB/AGU cups in two weeks or less. Unfortunately stripping anodizing isn't like stripping paint.


Yeah I know it's not like stripping paint but I've stripped anodizing before with success. I have about another week-week and a half before I need them so ill hold out for a little longer. Worse case I order a set of black. I feel the billet will look a lot nicer on this manifold though


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

L.I.VW13 said:


> Yeah I know it's not like stripping paint but I've stripped anodizing before with success. I have about another week-week and a half before I need them so ill hold out for a little longer. Worse case I order a set of black. I feel the billet will look a lot nicer on this manifold though


Agreed.. the billets sure will look nice in there


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Free shipping ends 7/31/13!!


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Free shipping ends 7/31/13!!


Think I'm just going to bite the bullet and order a set of black to get the free shipping


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

L.I.VW13 said:


> Think I'm just going to bite the bullet and order a set of black to get the free shipping


All AEB's including the black anodized are on back-order. We can certainly extend free shipping for those wanting or waiting for the AEB cups. 

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## zrau17 (Apr 21, 2010)

Update on AGU cups?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

zrau17 said:


> Update on AGU cups?


You sir have a PM :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Injector cups finding their way into an AWP manifold


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## zrau17 (Apr 21, 2010)

Some black on black on black on black on black on black...? 
 

Now I just need the fourth


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

Any update on billet aebs?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

L.I.VW13 said:


> Any update on billet aebs?


It's taken a lot longer then originally anticipated to get the old CNC out and the new one in its place and setup. I should have an update on billet early style cups within a few days. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

AEB cups have been on a long hiatus, but will be returning to the shelves shortly.

We appreciate everyone's patience who are eagerly awaiting their return :laugh:


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> AEB cups have been on a long hiatus, but will be returning to the shelves shortly.
> 
> We appreciate everyone's patience who are eagerly awaiting their return :laugh:


:laugh:
Thank god!!! I've been waiting forever! 😄


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

L.I.VW13 said:


> :laugh:
> Thank god!!! I've been waiting forever! 😄


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## theirlaw (Nov 27, 2005)

I am planning on doing this install sometime soon... is there a curing time on the thread sealant?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

theirlaw said:


> I am planning on doing this install sometime soon... is there a curing time on the thread sealant?


We recommend waiting a few hours for the loctite to cure completely :thumbup:


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

Any closer to production?


----------



## ghostrida02 (Nov 22, 2005)

*how can I pre-order for AEB head.*

How I can get my hands on some of these? I have a AEB, using Ross Machine Racing(RMR) big port intake manifold. my email address is [email protected]


----------



## ghostrida02 (Nov 22, 2005)

would a RMR big port manifold be a problem?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

L.I.VW13 said:


> Any closer to production?


AEBs are next up! 



ghostrida02 said:


> How I can get my hands on some of these? I have a AEB, using Ross Machine Racing(RMR) big port intake manifold. my email address is [email protected]


The Ross Machine Racing intake manifold doesn't use injector cups, so you're off the hook! 

Only OEM and some aftermarket manifolds require injector cups. :thumbup:


----------



## ghostrida02 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh my. good looking out. I was in the process gathering my BT build and didn't even bother to test fit it. Now I know. Thanks phil.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

ghostrida02 said:


> Oh my. good looking out. I was in the process gathering my BT build and didn't even bother to test fit it. Now I know. Thanks phil.


No problem, happy to help! 

:wave:


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

i hope these are going to be in stock soon. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

L.I.VW13 said:


> i hope these are going to be in stock soon. :beer:


Check your PMs :wave:


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

Bump for any updates


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

L.I.VW13 said:


> Bump for any updates


Replied to your PM!

:grinsanta:


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Replied to your PM!
> 
> :grinsanta:


any news?


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

What is going on with these? I was about to order a set for my AEB that has a sweet vacuum leak which is sourced at the cups. But the website says out of stock.


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

gdoggmoney said:


> What is going on with these? I was about to order a set for my AEB that has a sweet vacuum leak which is sourced at the cups. But the website says out of stock.


I spoke with Phil about a week ago regarding getting a set also. he said they have been back-ordered for a few months now, and that he doesn't have a lead time on them unfortunately. 

I ordered a new set of plastic ones for now in hopes they are able to produce some soon


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

ascgti89 said:


> I spoke with Phil about a week ago regarding getting a set also. he said they have been back-ordered for a few months now, and that he doesn't have a lead time on them unfortunately.
> 
> I ordered a new set of plastic ones for now in hopes they are able to produce some soon


yeah ive been waiting for these for the better part of a year now. I just ordered a set of plastic ones for now until my future plans come into effect where i no longer use stock cups and have 2 injectors per cylinder


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

gdoggmoney said:


> What is going on with these? I was about to order a set for my AEB that has a sweet vacuum leak which is sourced at the cups. But the website says out of stock.





ascgti89 said:


> I spoke with Phil about a week ago regarding getting a set also. he said they have been back-ordered for a few months now, and that he doesn't have a lead time on them unfortunately.
> 
> I ordered a new set of plastic ones for now in hopes they are able to produce some soon





L.I.VW13 said:


> yeah ive been waiting for these for the better part of a year now. I just ordered a set of plastic ones for now until my future plans come into effect where i no longer use stock cups and have 2 injectors per cylinder


Thanks for the inquires guys. 

Yes we've been out of stock of AEB injector cups since mid July. The fact is these are truly a low-volume seller. Less than 5% of injector cups sold are early style (Large port). They are in fact on the hotlist to be re-run, but we don't have any timeframe on their completion. We know how big of a problem the factory injector cups are and apologize for the delay.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

I'm wondering if I can move to the later style and run shorter injectors on my AEB. This becomes theory though, and potential for error.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Also..... </3 I don't want to do new plastic cups only to replace and spend money/effort twice. 

:thumbdown:

Can we send a care package to the party holding this up? Perhaps a bunch of nice beer to make things move quick?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Hey guys, unfortunately AEB injector cups are such a small portion of injector cup sales it looks like we'll be moving to discontinue their production. I really wish this wasn't the case, but given that so few cars run this style it actually costs us money to sell these. 

We will continue to make and sell the late style cups which 95% of 1.8T's use. 

For any questions feel free to drop me a line. 

- Phil


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Hey guys, unfortunately AEB injector cups are such a small portion of injector cup sales it looks like we'll be moving to discontinue their production. I really wish this wasn't the case, but given that so few cars run this style it actually costs us money to sell these.
> 
> We will continue to make and sell the late style cups which 95% of 1.8T's use.
> 
> ...



Dismay. :banghead: Well, this negates early large port cars.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

No more AEB bungs?











Good looking parts though.:thumbup:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

*FV-QR*

Probably not, but by any chance are y'all gonna make bungs for the AGU manifold?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> Probably not, but by any chance are y'all gonna make bungs for the AGU manifold?


AGU uses the same style injector cups as the AEB, so no not at this time.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

*FV-QR*

That's what I was afraid of.
Thanks anyways.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> That's what I was afraid of.
> Thanks anyways.


No problem! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Ordered some AWP bungs, tool and O-rings about a week ago.
I still haven't gotten a tracking number.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Phil, what the crap.
I ordered AWP bungs on the 3/15. I called you on 20th or the 21st and you apologized and told me that they were on back order but that you had just gotten a fresh stock and that I would have them Monday the 24th or Tuesday the 25th and that I would receive free shipping.
All I have received thus far is a tracking number for an item that has yet to be shipped.
What's going on?


----------



## TTazRS (Feb 1, 2012)

*aeb*

I'd be in for a set of AEB bungs. Money in hand :beer:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

For the masses.

My parts came in today.
I called Phil and left a message, he returned my call a few hours later. Funny thing is that, not 5 mins prior, I had just gotten a tracking update from USPS saying it had been delivered.:what: 
It was a crazy long delay in USPS shipping/tracking info online.


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

*Injector cups thread size*

What is the thread size for the cups (in the manifold)? 
I need to re-cut the damaged threads.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

vtraudt said:


> What is the thread size for the cups (in the manifold)?
> I need to re-cut the damaged threads.


M27x1.0 or M24x1.0


----------

